# Examining Lary Steal, the Hornets' "new" backup point guard



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The Hornets are currently 1.5 games up on the ninth place Brooklyn Nets for the last spot in the Eastern conference playoffs. With Kemba Walker sidelined for at least six weeks and Jannero Pargo still out due to a back injury, the team finds itself without a backup point guard. Rather than sign a free agent, the team has instead turned the second unit ball handling duties over to a committee of Gary Neal and Lance Stephenson.
> 
> Enter "Lary Steal".
> 
> ...


http://www.atthehive.com/2015/2/2/7...alysis-Gary-Neal-Lance-Stephenson-point-guard


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I guess it's a fun enough combination of names, but other than that this is nothing to examine. Small sample size against subpar competition. That being said, Roberts has looked very good as a starter so far. He was step for step with John Wall last night.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If we manage to tread water while Kemba is out that will probably suffice. Only thing we have to do is suck less than Brooklyn and they're making a full time job of it.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Diable said:


> If we manage to tread water while Kemba is out that will probably suffice. Only thing we have to do is suck less than Brooklyn and they're making a full time job of it.


They must've taken a night off last night when they beat the Clippers.


----------

